# cheap...quick...hanging catchbox... from a bag...



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Just thought id share my quick and easy catchbox.... ive used it for a while now.... great little catcher  ...

Is made out of a 'paperboys bag'.... or mail bag.....

Cut the straps off and reattach at the top of the flap...

A rod across the top...a length of wood would work... and hang your sheet/towel etc from the rod...

I use military scrim netting as its readily available to me...

And hang!....

Can be taken anywhere and hung from a tree branch... fence... van door  ....

Doesnt look pleasing to the eye... but sure works...and was FREE 

Cheers...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sure beats the cardboard cartons and old pizza boxes I first used.

The portability is a bonus.

+1 for Reduce / Reuse / Recycle too. Save the planet and sh1t.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I like it. I am trying to slap one together from an old lady grocery cart frame we have lying about. Cool idea.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

My sympathies to the paperboy, pizza deliverer and old lady you guys have stolen your catcher rigs from. :violin:


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

Great idea, I like it. Hmmm, now where to find a paperboy's bag?


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

last time i saw one was 40 years ago. i need to fix my time travel machine :stupidcomp:

Great idea though :bowdown:. i have an old laundry bag i can modify


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm gonna try that!


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

I am looking for a portable solution I can carry to friends. Well I found one. Now I need to found a Bag... Thanks for sharing.


----------

